# ***September Hurricane coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Sep 9, 2020)

September Hurricane Coaster ride this Sunday the 13th. Meet at Triple C Brewery (2900 Griffith st., Charlotte, NC, 28203) at 9am leave at 10. All bikes are welcome!
LETS RIDE!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 9, 2020)

@DonChristie ... I am going to be there if the weather doesn't go to he// ... I'm checking the daily updates. It Keeps sliding the wrong way

You're looking pretty Fast on that Red Racing machine! ... I wonder if it will look that fast with me on it  ... Doubtful.

Sure hope to be there for the festivities Sunday! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2020)

Had a great ride today in Charlotte! Thanks everyone for riding!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you, @DonChristie  for organizing this fun Sunday Cruise! ... Here are a few more pics below ...
There was a Carolina Panthers Home Game today and we briefly participated in a Tailgate Party where some Panther Fans were kind enough to share some Brews with us ... and they were checking out our bikes and taking some Spins around the parking lot on the Custom Stretch that Mark brought out. They thoroughly loved our rides ... We were then invited to stop back a little later for Burgers and Dogs .... but we opted for some Famous Mac's BBQ instead  which was a very good spot.
Mac's BBQ's Motto is: "Beer, BBQ and Bikes" (of course they really expect Motors on the Bikes ... but made us feel at home anyway)
Great gathering! Fun time!! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Oilit (Sep 14, 2020)

I knew I was going to hate missing this one, and sure enough, it looks like it was a great ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the pics guys. I can’t wait to get back and ride with you all. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow looks like a nice ride and a great time always enjoy seeing you guys having fun thanks for posting


----------

